
Wireless Networking in DOS - eaguyhn
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/wireless-networking-in-dos/
======
tracker1
While I appreciate those that do.. I simply can't imagine trying to keep some
older hardware alive and running like this... I have reached for emulation
time and again, and while there have been headaches and hiccups, it still
seams easier than physical hardware to me.

In this case, I'd probably just try to do wired to a wireless ap/bridge.
Especially since fast data isn't needed, a cheap $20 AP would probably do well
enough (though wouldn't be integrated into the laptop itself.

------
pkorzeniewski
Now that's a coincidence, just yesterday I was thinking if it would be
possible to use WLAN in FreeDOS on my 1998 Toshiba Libretto xD I found one of
the PCMCIA cards mentioned in the article for sell and immediately ordered it,
can't wait to try it :-)

------
bitwize
Meh, I would get a Raspberry Pi 3 or 4, configure it as a wifi bridge, and
connect the laptop to it via wired Ethernet. It means you can't carry the
machine around while playing DOS games from the network, you'd have to keep it
in a fixed location. But other than that it seems way less hacky.

I currently have my desktop PC (and a couple other machines) configured this
way except using an Intel NUC as the bridge.

~~~
pantalaimon
No need for an entire Raspberry Pi and Linux, a esp32 with an ethernet
interface is enough

[https://github.com/espressif/esp-iot-
solution/tree/master/ex...](https://github.com/espressif/esp-iot-
solution/tree/master/examples/eth2wifi)

~~~
zozbot234
There are also bridges from serial/modem/RS232 port to wifi that can be used
on all sorts of hardware. The Wifi232 is one of those.

------
ant6n
the first part is better: [http://www.os2museum.com/wp/wireless-networking-in-
dos/](http://www.os2museum.com/wp/wireless-networking-in-dos/)

~~~
dang
Ok, since that one hasn't been discussed here, we'll change the URL to that
from [http://www.os2museum.com/wp/dos-wireless-networking-
continue...](http://www.os2museum.com/wp/dos-wireless-networking-continued/).
Thanks!

